# Regional Changes in Hay Production



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This OK State University educator speaks towards the regional hay outlook and history. Many here in Tennessee are planting alot of beans and still some corn.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...eady_happening/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Are the drought areas now planting more row crops now? That was my take on the article. If so, is the cause about supply and demand or that other crops are more profitable?
I can understand the areas that plant for hay and have to over seed easily switching to corn or beans. It would not be that hard to go back to hay if the demand or profit was there.

Most all hay fields here are established and it would be a nightmare trying to kill all the Bermuda, Fescue and Bahia, then reestablish a few years down the road.


----------

